# Romancing Olive Historical Romance



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 16 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt or more reviews like:

_A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart._http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Holly. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 16 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt or more reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 16 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt or more reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 16 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt or more reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 18 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

_*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * _ http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

_*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS."*_ Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 18 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart."  * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

_*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * _ Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 18 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 18 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS."* Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 18 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at *www.hollybushbooks.com * or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 18 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at *www.hollybushbooks.com* or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 19 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 20 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS."* Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 20 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 20 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 21 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 22 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/ *

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/*


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 22 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/ 

"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 22 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/ 

"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! *Romancing Olive * has 22 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE  is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/

Coming this fall, *RECONSTRUCTING JACKSON*, a new historical romance by Holly Bush!

Southerner, Reed Jackson returns to his family's plantation after the Civil War in a wheelchair. Schooled as a lawyer, he moves west to start again after his father deeds the Jackson holdings to a younger brother. Circumstances bring Reed and Belle Richards together, a dirt poor farm girl aching to learn how to read.


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! *Romancing Olive * has 24 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS."* Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/

Coming this fall, RECONSTRUCTING JACKSON, a new historical romance by Holly Bush! Excerpt available at www.hollybushbooks.com


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! *Romancing Olive * has 25 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 26 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 24 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 25 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------



## Holly Bush (Feb 11, 2012)

1891 . . . Spinster librarian, Olive Wilkins, is shocked to learn of her brother's violent death at a saloon gaming table. Compelled to rescue and raise his children, Olive travels to Ohio, intending to return to her Philadelphia home with her niece and nephew. Little does she know that the children have come to love their caretaker, widower Jacob Butler. Will Olive return home without them or learn to love Jacob as well?

Hello! Romancing Olive has 27 5-star reviews at Amazon. I hope you'll take a moment to read an exerpt at www.hollybushbooks.com or reviews like:

*"A poignant read, ROMANCING OLIVE is an inspired, emotion-packed historical story that will touch your heart." * http://www.hollybushbooks.com/reviews__interviews/romancing_olive_review_by_romance_junkies/

*"Put away your notions of romancing. Dust off your ideas of shocking and pick up a copy of ROMANCING OLIVE by Holly Bush, a family saga reminiscent of THE THORNBIRDS." * Susan Russo Anderson http://susanrussoanderson.com/2012/04/26/romancing-olive-by-holly-bush/


----------

